# Rock Collectors



## SarahFair (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys..
For a few years now I have been reading up on Moldavite. I have been wanting a piece for awhile now but dont come across many rock shops. 

Last weekend I was up in Gatlinburg, Tn and they had a small piece for $105. 
I am going towards Helen in a few weeks so I called a ZuZu's Petal Rock Shop and they said they had a couple of jewelry pieces for over $100 then a small piece for $30.
Does anyone have any dealings with them or another reputable shop up that way?


I have been trying to read up on telling fakes from real but they say it is really hard to tell.
Anyone know a way?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

What all kinds of rocks are you interested in, Sarah?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 22, 2010)

So this stuff is only found in the Czech Republic?


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 22, 2010)

Im interested in lots of rocks. Im really liking Moldavite though. 
Ever since I held that piece at The Rock Shop my mission is to get myself a piece lol
I talked to my friend who is studying to become a geologist and he said they havent even studied it because its so rare. Hes going camping with us up in Helen in a few weeks so I plan on dragging him along to a couple rock shops

And yes its only found in Czech after a meteor crashed into the earth some 14 million years ago.
Heres a quick video on it:
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sm2cuDKEuxw?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Sm2cuDKEuxw?fs=1&hl=en_US&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I had a piece of that, and chipped it into an arrowhead. Wonder who I sold it to?


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I had a piece of that, and chipped it into an arrowhead. Wonder who I sold it to?



Interesting. Its a natural formed glass called tektite..
Was what you carved a glass?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> Interesting. Its a natural formed glass called tektite..
> Was what you carved a glass?





I was just pickin` at you!  

If you need some obsidian, Brazilian agate, or different flint and chert, for your collection, give me a holler.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I was just pickin` at you!
> 
> If you need some obsidian, Brazilian agate, or different flint and chert, for your collection, give me a holler.



Thanks! I may give you a holler here soon


----------



## flintdiver (Sep 22, 2010)

Sarah, you do know GA is a Tektite hotbed ? There is a guy that comes to some of these arrowhead shows and he brings some he has found. He finds them in S. central Ga mostly in a two or three county area. There is also an authentic tektite ancient arrowhead that has been found in GA. That would be an Awesome find ! Good luck on your moldavite search ! Here's a link to some , I hope I'm aloud to link, if not sorry mods.

http://www.meteoriteassociationofgeorgia.org/GATektitesList.htm


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 22, 2010)

Interesting info and link!


----------



## Larry Harris (Sep 25, 2010)

*Larry Harris   Knapper*

I am a knapper , makes arrowheads , and I have about 20 tons of Flint, Chert , Coral , Obsidean and various kinds of rock in south Ga. , Valdosta.


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 25, 2010)

i have a collection of rocks my grandmother gave me from places like , Jesus tomb, arlington cemetary, garden of gethsemame, masada, and others....


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 25, 2010)

who doesnt love rocks

Ga. river coral















florida river coral













my son watering our coral pile so it will grow


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 26, 2010)

jcinpc said:


> who doesnt love rocks
> 
> Ga. river coral
> 
> ...



That stuff looks pretty neat! What do you do with it?


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 26, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> Hey guys..
> For a few years now I have been reading up on Moldavite. I have been wanting a piece for awhile now but dont come across many rock shops.
> 
> Last weekend I was up in Gatlinburg, Tn and they had a small piece for $105.
> ...



Quick search on Yahoo...lead me to this! Hope this helps with your search.

http://shop.ebay.com/items/moldavit...KEY=moldavite&OVNDID=ND1&OVCAMPGID=4179427012


----------



## garnede (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't know Moldavite or shops in that area, but I am a rock hound.  I have not done much hunting since arriving in GA, but I have lots of AK rock knowledge if your ever heading that way.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 27, 2010)

rutandstrut said:


> That stuff looks pretty neat! What do you do with it?



make jewelry out of it and sell it to knappers and HOARD IT


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 28, 2010)

That river coral is awesome looking! How do you find it?


You have to be careful buying it because people melt down green glass bottles..


----------



## vanguard1 (Sep 28, 2010)

sorry but to me it looks like monster eggs.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 28, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> That river coral is awesome looking! How do you find it?
> 
> 
> You have to be careful buying it because people melt down green glass bottles..



diving for it


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 30, 2010)

Very neat!!


----------

